# Little's Nano-Skiff



## blittle

I've had this concept in my head and on cad for 6-7 years and finally am pulling the trigger. Building (2), first for a friend and the second for me.  I've always wanted a portable skiff that could be moved in the back of my truck. Loaded and offloaded in any ditch Jeep or truck assessable. I've had a ghenoe and a flat back canoe and like anything else, it's not right for me unless I build it. 

Specs:
Length - 15' and change
Width - 50" and change
Deck Layout - neither of us can make up our mind yet. 
Materials - 100% foam core, polyester resin and fiberglass  

One will have a Copperhead surface drive and one a 15 hp outboard. 


The concept. 



About to cut the 1:1 cross sections.


----------



## Rosco

Awesome. Looking forward to it


----------



## lucasmccurdy

added to favorites...will be following!


----------



## PLANKTON7

this and a whipray????!!! if you dont have the time for both feel free to sell my the whip.


----------



## blittle

Started on the frame today. Would have had it finished but the print shop left out section 9 and 10. 

I'm taking on a lot with this and the Whipray but my wife is a lot of help.


----------



## blittle

Core came in for the skiffs.


----------



## TidewateR

does this mean your two other skiff projects are getting sidelined? (not talking about the whip)

:'(


----------



## blittle

> does this mean your two other skiff projects are getting sidelined?  (not talking about the whip)
> 
> :'(


Aluminum skiff is coming with time. And maybe a mold one day. Who knows.


----------



## blittle

Got the cross sections up. Need to add the transom wedges, touch up with sand paper and add some wooden planks for adjustments on the foam.


----------



## Gramps

oooh weee that transom is flat as western Oklahoma!  Any reason for poly resin versus epoxy or vinyl? Looking forward to the build


----------



## blittle

> oooh weee that transom is flat as western Oklahoma!  Any reason for poly resin versus epoxy or vinyl? Looking forward to the build


Don't worry old man i still have to add in the transom angles to meet the outboard specifications. I got you covered. 

And I go polyester vs epoxy/vinyl due to cost vs strength. Full faced masks are cheap. And the easy accessibility of polyester filler materials. And because I like the contact high.  jk.


----------



## cutrunner

> oooh weee that transom is flat as western Oklahoma!  Any reason for poly resin versus epoxy or vinyl? Looking forward to the build
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry old man i still have to add in the transom angles to meet the outboard specifications. I got you covered.
> 
> And I go polyester vs epoxy/vinyl due to cost vs strength. Full faced masks are cheap. And the easy accessibility of polyester filler materials.  And because I like the contact high.  jk.
Click to expand...

Lol old man.
Why do you have the name gramps anyways?? Your like 30


----------



## blittle

Here's your transom G-pa. 






Got one side of the core installed. I used the same method that I used on my last cored one-off. Glassed one side before using screws to attach the core. I like this method because I can tighten or loosen the screws to get kinks out.


----------



## PG350

Man you guys are fast on here. It takes me several weekends just to start replacing my transom and you already built half a boat. 

Looking good.

I am also curious how Gramps got his nickname, he has hinted in the past.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Awesome build, can't wait to see the finished product. What are you using for the Transom material?


----------



## blittle

> What are you using for the Transom material?


Coosa style board.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Looking good.  I like where you are going with this.  However, I have one word of caution.  In the end, a boat that is meant to be hauled in a truck bed must be light enough to be quickly and easily loaded and unloaded in all conditions by one man without damage to the boat or the man.   

When I built my skiff, I had a very similar agenda and dimensions to what you describe, albeit with ply instead of composite.  My hull (16'x50"(52" with rubrails)) does fit in my truck bed and it is reasonably light for its size although a more experienced builder could build it lighter.  I CAN load it by myself, but that is only because I am stubborn, cheap and have no back problems yet.  It is not fun.  It weighs enough (318# completely empty if I remember properly) that I am not sure I could manhandle it up a muddy 5' canal bank by myself without a Warn Winch.  I have not doubt that you can lay up a lighter hull than I can, but even a 200# hull is dang heavy for one guy to launch from a truck bed.  Car-topping such a hull on a Jeep would be miserable. 

I don't know what your plan for the interior is, but if I went back in time and still wanted a 15-16'x50" truck bed skiff and knew what I know now, I'd build 3 thwarts instead of decks and gunnels to save weight.  As is, I'd rather have the decks and use a Shorelander trailer so I can launch in less accessible areas.

Just my two cents.  Ignore at will.  Even if you end up using a trailer, this is looking like an awesome build and I look forward seeing the finished product.

Nate


----------



## blittle

Nate - I'm confident your experience and my forethought are on the same page. My initial design is to keep this skiff as simple as possible. I already have an 18' skiff on a trailer that can float in 6". 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1345433649/0

So I'm not looking for another. And since I recently moved my family into a canal home with little to no boat storage this skiff fits some of my needs. 

Below you'll see my current backyard dock which is where this skiff will live 98% of the time to fish local marsh and travel (when I'm not traveling with my 18' skiff) by truck bed so I'm not taking up valuable parking with a trailered skiff. 

That miniature dock will get upgraded within the year with a larger dock and forklift style boat lift to handle a 18' 115-175hp poling skiff that can handle rough water and leave my Nano for close range work. And long range shallow jobs to my current trailered 18"er. 

Life is rough. So many compromises. 




That being said, the first one will be on a trailer as my friend already purchased it. But his motor will be more difficult to handle than mine.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Priorities first. That dock needs a dog ladder more than anything else. I know you have labs.

Did you leave New Orleans? I am not familiar with too much canal front property in the NOLA area.

I keep looking at that Copperhead 15 HP or the Dixie 18 HP. They'd be a blast as a second motor for duck season, but I'd still want an outboard most of the rest of the time. Like your buddy, I'll have to have a trailer before I commit to one. As light at they are, they are still way to heavy to lug around. My mudmotor lugging days left some unhealed psychological scars.

Nate


----------



## blittle

> Priorities first.  That dock needs a dog ladder more than anything else.


Nate - you're worst than my mother. I know it's not a white unicorn but if you look hard in the picture above you'll see the doggy safety ladder. Or check out the pics below of said "dog ladder" per your request. I got so worried you'd disapprove I went ahead and installed it 4 months ago. 

And I moved back to God's country, aka Texas.  I miss those LA reds, Cajun friends and that Nola food but the wife and I are closer to our family. 






What else you got?  Haha. Jk. Thanks for the kind words and carrying to comment.


----------



## blittle

Got a little done today after worship, lunch and a long back porch nap.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Dang, I overlooked that in my rush to be a [email protected]$$. Nice backyard. Carry on.

Nate


----------



## blittle

The bow went from looking like a taco to a broke nose. One more run of filler and a few layers of glass and Joan Rivers will want her nose to look like this skiff's.


----------



## anytide

nice Little as always.


----------



## brunyan

Looking good. Obviously many many hours go into this but just material what are your anticipated costs for the final product?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Beautiful lines Little ...LOVE the tumble home especially as it carries forward...Very Cool....Modern materials but a classically timeless style.  You may not be "The Man" ....But you are one of "Them"  ;D


----------



## blittle

> Looking good. Obviously many many hours go into this but just material what are your anticipated costs for the final product?


Core, resin, paint, filler, acetone, sand paper, wood frame = $3,000-$3,500


----------



## blittle

> Beautiful lines Little ...LOVE the tumble home especially as it carries forward...Very Cool....Modern materials but a classically timeless style.  You may not be "The Man" ....But you are one of "Them"  ;D


I really plan to keep these two nano's simple and light with minimum deck/seats but your deck build is making me want to push myself into complexity. 

But my weight goal says stay simple.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

That flatter clean shear would only need 18" to 24" stations . I think it might be lighter than a one off and faired part... not exactly sure on your build but I know it saves time and $$$ on mine because it allows for gutters and such and gutter fairing is the worst .Or just do it like you did before ....That worked great !


----------



## blittle

I'm thinking 3.5'-4' front deck and bench seat in the rear for mine. I'll be making something cool for my passenger to ride on. My buddy wants a full back deck since he doesn't plan to have a poling platform only using a casting platform to pole from. 

I've been racking my brain for cool ideas for PVC gunnel tubes for a skiff like this. I have a few ideas but those will be game time decisions. 

No rolled gunnels were planned but having a rolled gunnel spray rails would nice. But it all adds up quickly; weight, time and money. Good part is we could add full decks with under gunnel rod holders later. So stop messing with my head. Ha


----------



## blittle

> I've been racking my brain for cool ideas for PVC gunnel tubes for a skiff like this. I have a few ideas but those will be game time decisions.



That doubles as structure.


----------



## Rosco

> That flatter clean shear would only need 18" to 24" stations . I think it might be lighter than a one off and faired part... not exactly sure on your build but I know it saves time and $$$ on mine because it allows for gutters and such and *gutter fairing is the worst* .Or just do it like you did before ....That worked great !


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## blittle

Got some good weather yesterday and glassed the outside. 

Using biaxle 1208 with a matt sewed in. Glassed the seams with matt only before adding the biaxle. Wife was my mixer, resin cup filler, and my air bubble buster.  We use a putty knife to get air and excess resin out of the biaxle. I apply resin and then come behind her with a steel roller or brush to help get air out. We have a pretty good system down. 

Only used 2.5 gallons on the entire bottom. Half gallon was on the seams as I make sure those are resin rich to fill any voids. I didn't show a picture but I sanded/grounded the seam glass flat before glassing the flat parts. 








Let the resin start to kick and trimmed the extra glass off. If you're able to be patient this saves time down the road.


----------



## blittle

Flipping it over to remove the frames and then it's glass the inside seams, glass the floor, buildup the transom and add the decks.


----------



## blittle

There seemed to be some confusion with the type of glass I used ( from some PM's I've received). It's a 1208 equal (it might actually be) to Vectorply's 1208 as seen in the link below. 

http://www.vectorply.com/pdf/eltm1208.pdf

It's a knitted (or sewed) bi-directional material with mat (or matt or chopped cloth) sewn onto the bi-directional cloth. 

I used this material due to price, availability, and experience in material strength. No mathematical calculations were made in this composite design. 

I applied the material mat down to the core because (to me) the mat has a flatter surface to bind to the core and the knitted side helps my lady sqeegy out excess resin without having the glass pull away from the core. Most production molded parts would have the mat against the gelcoat as to prevent print through. Most would probably be using this material in closed mold applications as the knitted unidirectional material acts like channels to dispurse the resin (who knows, that's their business). In my case the only raised part of the 1208 is the knits and those will be sanded down before filler is added. 

Picture shows the mat sewn or knitted in.



Then the other side.


----------



## oysterbreath

I like what's going on in this garage!
You've got some skill with that core material man!
This whole process reminds me of Harry Spear's glades explorer.


----------



## blittle

Got home and needed to burn some steam from work. My dremel tool battery is not taking charge or the screws would have been out and ready for filler and glass patches.


----------



## blittle

Thanks Oyster. Mr. Spears has talent. I was hoping to have more flare and style ( not saying his doesn't have style, but more style should be cooler, ha) in this skiff than his Gladesman. It's all in the deck layout and other stuff. Unfortunately this first one will be plane compared to mine, which is next. 

I actually made the last two posts while sitting in the skiff. It poles great...in my head.  ;D


----------



## blittle

One last one for the night.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Love that shot lookin' front to aft ...SWEET lines.
What's even better:


> helps my lady sqeegy out excess resin


... It's a family Affair ;D Keep up the Great work...Ya'll!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Where in TX is this "Nano Skiff"?


----------



## blittle

> Where in TX is this "Nano Skiff"?


Microskiffville, TX

On the north shore of west Galveston bay.


----------



## permitchaser

> I like what's going on in this garage!
> You've got some skill with that core material man!
> This whole process reminds me of Harry Spear's glades explorer.


First time I heard Harry's name on here. I know him and he built a very nice flats boat for my friend. If u know Harry it took a while ;D


----------



## oysterbreath

> I like what's going on in this garage!
> You've got some skill with that core material man!
> This whole process reminds me of Harry Spear's glades explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> First time I heard Harry's name on here. I know him and he built a very nice flats boat for my friend. If u know Harry it took a while  ;D
Click to expand...

Yeah, I try to bring his work up from time-to-time. He does real good work indeed!
http://spearflatsskiffs.com/?p=236

Little, do you feel that 1208 on both sides will be enough? If it were me, I would have done 1708 with a coat of S-glass or xynole on the bottom but that's purely theory on my part. Corecell type layups are foreign to me! I like it though. I like seeing people use different methods for building boats. Makes it more interesting. Part of me wants to do something like that too. A no-wood soloskiff/ ambush would look good parked in my backyard for freshwater creek running!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I noticed you glassed the inside of the core before you screwed it to the jig. How are you planning to get the screws out ,and was it difficult to "torture" it into shape or did you do it while the glass was "green"?


----------



## blittle

> I noticed you glassed the inside of the core before you screwed it to the jig. How are you planning to get the screws out ,and was it difficult to "torture" it into shape or did you do it while the glass was "green"?


I did this on my last skiff. Because the stations were 2' apart and the core was kinking and I could not get it to stay attached to the frame in difficult curves as the tension would cause my fasteners to pull out of the foam core. 

So my problem solving went to glassing one side so my fasteners (screws) had something to hold onto. Plus it gives the core strength to not kink when bent over my frames. Really helps around the bow. 

I lay this side up on my compression table so it's a better bond than laying it up with the hull flipped right side up. I would have done it on the tan core but thought it might make it too stiff to bend around. 

All I do now is take a dremel or grinder with a cuttoff wheel and cut the glass at each screw, add filler, small glass patches and sand down. 

Used the same technique on my last skiff and it hasn't fell apart yet.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Plus it gives the core strength to not kink when bent over my frames. Really helps around the bow.


Makes sense...She's lookin' good!


----------



## DLBjaxbeach

Just brainstorming a bit... has anyone tried using pocket screws to go from the jig out into the foam? With one side glassed like you did here, I think it would grab enough to pull it tight. That way you could just back the screws out and be left with a tiny hole. One day I will build one from scratch and try some of this stuff out.


----------



## blittle

> Just brainstorming a bit... has anyone tried using pocket screws to go from the jig out into the foam? With one side glassed like you did here, I think it would grab enough to pull it tight.  That way you could just back the screws out and be left with a tiny hole.  One day I will build one from scratch and try some of this stuff out.


Not a bad idea. My cross sections on this skiff were 1' apart so getting screws in would be a pain, but I might try it on the next one.


----------



## blittle

The Texas weather let me work today. 

Got rid of the screws, trimmed the edges to final height, filled the screw holes and all cracks, glassed the seams, glassed the floor and built a micro curing oven. 


























Now I'm here kicked back babysitting it until the resin kicks.


----------



## blittle

Just checked on her. Nice, warm, cozy and cured. 

Removed the heat but leaving it undercover incase it rains tonight. 

Hopefully we'll get some sun tomorrow and let it breath. 

Bulkheads and deck coming soon.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Dude you are fast ! You need to come down to FL and light a fire under my ass . I cant seem to get motivated to put the core on mine . Looks great man !


----------



## blittle

> Dude you are fast ! You need to come down to FL and light a fire under my ass . I cant seem to get motivated to put the core on mine . Looks great man !


$76/hour and I'm there. Haha. 

This cold weather has me taking more breaks than normal. 



Pulled it inside this morning and did a quick flex test. Casters around 13.5' apart with no bulkhead or gunnel strength.  Not exactly water loads but gives me a good idea if I'm on the right track. So far so good.


----------



## blittle

This first one will have a full front/rear deck and we decided to put gunnels on. I'll cut those out once I settle on a design since this is not laid out on cad. More field fit so to speak. 



You can see the screws and pop line estimating where the gunnels will end up. Probably using 6"-10" radiuses.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

It makes a great drink holder too ;D. You are blazing on it even in the cold...she's lookin' great!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

An easy way to put a nice curve on those gunnels is trace it off of that whip you have . Just a thought .


----------



## blittle

> An easy way to put a nice curve on those gunnels is trace it off of that whip you have.



Never. I like making my own curves. Ha. 

Plus the Whipray has no gunnels. Unless you were talking about the Incognegro II.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

If you have a fishing rod blank ...Or heck you could do it with a rod with eyes ... It makes the perfect accelerated curve . When I saw your string line I thought of sayin' something but :-/ ... I wish that was my Idea but I learned it from Rich Sheffer of Tribute performance Boats Who learned it from the legendary sport fish builder Jim Smith... I'm gonna post soon using a plank on the deck / cap of The Skinny...Lookin' Good !


----------



## blittle

I might add a little curve for looks but function is the main reason for these gunnels so they'll have to cover the rod or rods as they sit in the holder and rod tube(s). To protect them from snags and such. 

I'm thinking a straight section from the rear deck with a curved front section that will follow the lines of the skiff before it radiuses to the front deck. 

No way am I leaving it boxy. But I hate gunnels that leave rods out in the open or uncovered. Such a waste.


----------



## blittle

Laid up the bulkheads and the bottom side of the front deck yesterday. I had extra core so I used it to double and triple the thickness of some of the deck. I was bored and tried some ghetto vacuum bagging material from Lowes. With the changing elevations of the core bagging helped get the one layer of glass in the corners. A good radius on the core helped also. 

Wasn't a perfect vacuum but good enough. And better than no vacuum. 

If I play my cards right I think I can vacuum the entire top side as I plan to lay up the two decks and gunnels in one glassing. 

I ran out of resin otherwise I'd have the bulkheads mounted, back deck and gunnels ready for mounting. Bahumbug. 



We laid the bulkheads up on both sides under compression. This table helps production. 



Just add weight and heat. 





Went to Lowes while the bulkheads were curing and picked up some ghetto bagging supplies. This weather stripping isn't as good as some goo double sidded tape but it works.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

High Tech Nano...COOL!!!


----------



## blittle

No resin = no work. 

Had a lazy day. Woke up late (probably 6) was in charge of breakfast which was bacon, bacon, pepper and grits. Went to church and came home and napped while the Texans got another butt whooping. Took the Incognegro II out for dinner. New Orleans style chargrilled oysters from my backyard. It was my first time harvesting, shucking and chargrilling. Turned out pretty good. 

Sorry no composite were made today, but it was nice having a homeade skiff do work bringing home diner. 

Breakfast of champs. 






A good cookbook Christmas gift idea. If you love the water, skiffs, fishing and cooking/eating you'll enjoy this book. 



Tonight's menu. 





I shucked a little over two dozen on the half shell and shucked another dozen and put two per ceramic oyster shells we bought while living in NOLA. 






The End of a good weekend.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Once again ... You Ain't "THE MAN"... But you are one of them...
Now you've done it ...I'm gonna eat a whole bag of chips with my eyes closed dreaming of fresh grilled oysters...


----------



## Recidivists

What happened to all the knobs on the stove? Looks good. How did you harvest those loogies?


----------



## david_kohler

> What happened to all the knobs on the stove?  Looks good.  How did you harvest those loogies?


I bet kids, I got to put mine back on a couple of years ago. ;D time for a trip to the oyster bar!


----------



## blittle

> What happened to all the knobs on the stove?  H


Dogs. 

It's not cool coming home to a burner on and the one next to it clicking.


----------



## makin moves

Nice! Ill have to check out that book.


----------



## oysterbreath

Bacon, proof of the existence of a loving God!
Thanks for the heads-up on the book. I might check that out too.


----------



## blittle

http://www.neworleansshowcase.com/holial.html#.Uq-xQ3i9Kc0


----------



## blittle

Planned to bond in the bulkheads but once I rolled the skiff outside, decided how I wanted the bulkheads holed out, and made the cuts the coastal dew set in on the hull. But I'm not complaining it's warm outside. 



The idea behind the bulkhead cutouts is to allow room for a portable fuel cell to fit under either decks. I plan to use this cell and based the hole dimensions off of it. Also allowing for as much strength as I could save in the bulkheads to distribute loads from the hull to the bulkheads and to the deck. 

This is the stage where I do a lot of this. Dreaming of as much rigging options that could pop up. 



Atwood fuel cell. 





Some of you probably wonder what all of the furniture is in the picture backgrounds. Some of the Mrs' work. A few dressers, vanities, china cabinets and entertainment centers. She even has her own paint booth. 

I was told I couldn't sand tonight as the chair base had fresh stain and she sprayed a fresh coat on the entertainment center in the booth as I worked on the bulkheads. 

She needs to get her priorities straight.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Lookin' Sweet ...Can't wait to see all that fancy furnature mounted to that skiff ;D...Ottoman on the front deck...Vanity for a poling platform ...Chest of drawers instead of a grab bar (think of all the tackle it will hold ) LOL I'm just jealous 'cause you,Like Rosco, Oyster,and all the others who get it done , make me look like I'm in reverse....Keep it up ...the "Rooms to go" barge is lookin' SWEET


----------



## oysterbreath

WOW! You and the lady are both Get'n it done!
That's awesome!


----------



## Recidivists

At least it's not going in a landfill. Rehabbing real wood furniture is all the rage now. I have lady friends doing much the same now. Ebay and Etsy can make a nice dollar.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

> Lookin' Sweet ...Can't wait to see all that fancy furnature mounted to that skiff ;D...Ottoman on the front deck...Vanity for a poling platform ...Chest of drawers instead of a grab bar (think of all the tackle it will hold ) LOL I'm just jealous 'cause you,Like Rosco, Oyster,and all the others who get it done , make me look like I'm in reverse....Keep it up ...the "Rooms to go" barge is lookin' SWEET


LOL awesome post man!

LIttle,
Keeping a close eye on this build, looking great so far. I use the same tank but I had to borrow a lid off an old one with a vent. I hate these new EPA caps.


----------



## blittle

> LIttle,
> Keeping a close eye on this build, looking great so far. I use the same tank but I had to borrow a lid off an old one with a vent. I hate these new EPA caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the caps. I hear they are a pain.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Little,...jus' checkin' In ... Update time....


----------



## blittle

Having a little trouble with my photobucket otherwise I'd upload how I bagged the rear deck and the bulkheads in.


----------



## blittle

Yesterday was a disaster for making skiffs. Rainy and wet. But today, skiff parts were made. 

Got the rear deck bagged up. Added extra support and high density core where my buddy needed it for his poling (casting) platform. 



Then I put ole girl to work. 



Got the bulkheads bonded in. This week could lead to the deck and bulkheads done?  Maybe a wet test?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Wow , now I know why you sleep with the dog ...."OLE" Lady ....LOL... Really,...What A Team ... Two work oriented folks Working as one..... Look Out China...The Miss' is working on your buddies boat....Now that's a "Stand by your man" Kinda' Gal.  Ya'lls work is top notch...Please don't mention "wet test"...As you only started yesterday


----------



## blittle

I want to wet test before it's colored in case extra reinforcement is needed.


----------



## blittle

Been trimming the deck and getting it to sit properly, cutting out the gunnels and getting ready to color under the decks so I can bind them on. 























Deck gelcoat needs more black and maybe yellow.


----------



## TidewateR

coming together nicely!


----------



## RigaRoo

As i am looking at the last post, my wife is getting nervous... I told her that I will be building one of these.... Great job it's looking awesome


----------



## blittle

> coming together nicely!


Should be done fall 2014.


----------



## permitchaser

Looking good. I love to see fly rods on a skiff. Mine will hold a 9 1/2' on the left side. Can't wait to see yours in the water


----------



## blittle

This is a 3-4 day update. 

Colored under the decks. Rod tubes mounted. 

Got the gunnels ready for some trim work and then glassing. Built the rod holders last night and glassed them in today.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Looking great man , cant wait to see her in the water .


----------



## acraft1720

Pretty work that will be a great skiff!


----------



## blittle

Thanks guys.


----------



## trplsevenz

What's in the brown tube? I'm assuming you bedded the rod holders with that? What's the black stuff around the rod tubes? Nice work!


----------



## blittle

> What's in the brown tube? I'm assuming you bedded the rod holders with that? What's the black stuff around the rod tubes? Nice work!


The brown tube is paintable caulk. Thought about using it on the outside edges of the rod tubes where the gelcoat will go. Don't know if I'm going to use it or not. The idea is to have a flexible material so the gelcoat won't crack over time around the rod tubes. That's visible. 

The black is black 3M 5200.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Wet Test yet ???


----------



## blittle

Not yet. Cold weather delayed things and haven't got my truck back from the shop to go get my 15 hp. Thieves stole it from work at 11:45 in broad daylight. Been a month and Geico is dragging butt. All they had to fix wa the ignition, door lock and put new rims and tires on it.


----------



## matt_baker_designs

Man this thing is looking great. [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif] I don't know if this has been asked before, but what do you think your approximate material costs will come out to on this build?


----------



## oysterbreath

Man, you make it look easy! Great little build!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Man, you make it look easy! Great little build!


X3
Sorry 'bout your situation....Two things we all hate ...Dishonesty and thievery .
Hang in there ...My Dear Grama' always said...DON'T CALL ME GRAMA'!...CALL ME PEGGY!...just kiddin' ;D ...she said (and I can still hear her)..."This To Shall Pass"...  
Spring is a comin'......Keep up the Good work...


----------



## 8loco

Hey, what's going on?


----------



## ryanrgold

Ditto what ocho said...dont make us stalk you


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Jus' checkin' in... I'm sure these "Artic Blasts" aren't helping... hope all is well...


----------



## blittle

Sorry folks. Been busy dodging rain, cold weather and hunting season. 

I did get the deck bonded on yesterday but the rain today will postpone the final glassing. 





Crazy article blasts has my dogs undercover and we even grew a snowman. 







Now that I have my tig welder setup I've been teaching myself to tig weld. 







Setting up to glass the deck to the hull. 




Post glassing birthday party apps. I'm getting good at this.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Old Man ...How'd you get those birds to sleep next to your shotgun? ;D. Skiff looks great for being frozen in...
What Tig Welder did you get?...Oh yeah...Must you torture use with those oysters??? ;D


----------



## blittle

Shalla - I got an Everlast 250 tig with a water cooler. Nothing special. 

Got good weather today. So I'm making hay.


----------



## blittle

Water test.  

I did a quick sand off of all the glass burrs and the wife and I carried it down to the canal.


----------



## 8loco

Sweet!


----------



## ryanrgold

awesome. been waiting to see the test.

out of curiosity, where did you get the core from? someplace local?


----------



## blittle

Merrittsupply.com


----------



## oysterbreath

Dude that is awesome and inspiring!


----------



## firecat1981

Congrats on the float test. I gotta say if that is your backyard it's pretty nice. Let me know what you think of that everlast welder, I was thinking of picking one up to play with.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Very very Cool!!! She looks very stable ...Congrats   Glad to see thing going better for Ya'll... Keep Them Pics Coming...


----------



## blittle

Did a test run/pole yesterday evening. Tracked great and floated quietly shallow.  That little 7 hp Copperhead will make for a good duck and fly fishing skiff. 










Shallow poler too. 



The mrs and I weighed the hull using two bathroom scales and it's right at 150#.


----------



## Dmagee

Looks good, awesome build.


----------



## blittle

Revelation = having your wife sand the Nano and then a neighbor walk by saying you're hard on your wife. Then said wife say she'd rather be sanding on a fiberglass boat than working else where. 



Disclaimer - mrs little was in between furniture jobs and making dinner.


----------



## blittle

#gettingreadyforcolor


----------



## Rediculous

Schwing! Damn, that thing is sexy...


----------



## fishicaltherapist

That lil' darlin' is going to swim in spit!!! Those monsters WAY BACK in there are in for a BIG suprise from a LITTLE skiff! GREAT job!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## blittle

Thanks guys. Plan to try her this weekend with my newly aquired 15 Mercury 2-Stroke.


----------



## shiprock8

That's a sick little skiff. Congrats!


----------



## Sallen427

That looks awesome, how much for the aluminum version with a copperhead?


----------



## blittle

> That looks awesome, how much for the aluminum version with a copperhead?


Ha, working on it.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Did you GPS your speed with that Copperhead? I am fascinated by that little motor and have this silly urge to build a boat around it. I was thinking of a 14x36 hull, but your hull looks well suited to it.

Nate


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

That is so Cool!...And irritating  ;D, She looks like she slides effortlessly...virtually no wake  . Great job. Can't wait to hear the performance specs...Guess that means the pig roast is at your place since you finished first ;D...
Mrs Little gets some kudos too....You got a keeper there....
Nate's gonna need a bigger garage...


----------



## blittle

Couldn't get my gps to work on my phone on this run. 

The motor currently sits on a riveted aluminum boat that's narrower than the nano and we gps'd it at around 12-14 (2 people) if I remember. And I don't think we were going much faster than that. No speed demon.


----------



## jdpber1

could you give the specs of the various thicknesses and densities of foam you used on the various sections..


----------



## tomahawk

> could you give the specs of the various thicknesses and densities of foam you used on the various sections..


Careful, it could be the next ambush, after the xl is fully poached and released....


----------



## jdpber1

> could you give the specs of the various thicknesses and densities of foam you used on the various sections..
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, it could be the next ambush, after the xl is fully poached and released....
Click to expand...


no no. no poaching here… just curious as to the various thicknesses that were used.. in his original posts of the coring.. i saw couple colors of diff materials and thicknesses.. i am just curious.. educational reasons..


----------



## WhiteDog70810

> Nate's gonna need a bigger garage...


Naw, I'm just daydreaming and running my mouth because it is too cold to use my boat. I am still working the kinks out of it and work has become a bit more serious. I will not have time for another build for at least 2 years, probably more. Even then I won't need another microskiff. That is okay though. Having time to accomplish other things and actually getting back on the water after almost 6 years of distraction is a very, very good thing. 

Little,

I obviously love that hull design and your 150# hull weight is very impressive. I joined this site because it is the only place where electronic gizmos and top end speed were not as important as poling ability, shallow draft and stealth. The manufactured skiffs are getting into the game and the results are both pretty and technically advanced, but the homebrew skiffs will always have much more soul. I still get excited with every splash.

An estimated 12-14 mph isn't bad at all with a 6 hp mud motor. It is like a old Jeep with Detroit Lockers front and rear; it will go anywhere you point it, but it ain't gonna be fast.

Please plan on posting some follow up pics in a year or two to show how composite core holds up to use, especially with a mud motor. Long term resiliency has been a recurrent concern among potential builders considered composite core construction and it would be nice to have a thread to point to. Many have redone decks, bulkheads and transoms in composite, but there aren't any homebuilt completely composite core skiffs with many miles on them on the site that I am aware of. 

I also look forward to seeing the second hull that you build for yourself. 

Nate


----------



## PG350

Just went through the entire build. Looks like the perfect little fishing boat. Amazing job.


----------



## blittle

Tested it with a 15 hp Mercury 2 stroke today. 

And got to put some poling time on the skiff. 

Ran 21-22 mph with me (170 lbs) and a friend (250 lbs). That's with an aluminum prop of no telling what pitch and the motor too deep in the water. But was a blast to drive. 

Still poled good. Even in today's 20+ mph winds. 





Felt good hauling around the skiff in the back of my truck.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

She's amazing ...so are you gonna put her in paint or does she need some tweaking? She Looks Great


----------



## blittle

> She's amazing ...so are you gonna put her in paint or does she need some tweaking? She Looks Great


She's in paint. Got the deck Gelcoated and non-skid applied. It's cured but this last cold/wet snap is not helping. I'll sand off the sharp points of the non-skid and show everyone how it was applied and what i used. 

Waiting on the green hull paint to show up. Fairing will start as soon as the weather warms.


----------



## ryanrgold

awesome job, little. seeing that thing in the bed of the truck is really cool...I am already imagining pulling up to those park roads on the backside of SPI, and walking that puppy in to those flats on the lower laguna...redfish beware. I dont know if you fish that far south, but with this boat, you open up all of those flats...and also those snooky areas down by the border


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Alright Little ....Where is She???? You've been too quiet .....Too long  ;D.
Hope all is well ...Jus' checkin' in


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Bump....Update time ...


----------

